# iphone bluetooth problem



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

my bluetooth on my iphone can't seem to find any devices even though other devices can find my iphone. 
i have another samsung cellphone and it can find my iphone but my iphone can't find the samsung.
i also tried to connect with my computer which as bluetooth. neither one can find the other. 
what could be the problem?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

The iPhone only supports the Bluetooth headset profile, and it cannot be used with any non-headset devices.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

For NOW.


----------



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

o i see. thanks.


----------

